# LOST CROC!!!!!



## boateralacure (Feb 27, 2007)

I lost my right orange croc on the san migel near telluride on the sawpit run if found please contact me travis wolf at (970) 739 3607 thank you much


----------



## whitewaterjunkie (Feb 8, 2006)

Holy shit. Everyone stop boating right fucking now and help this guy find his ugly ass missing shoe. Wow.


----------



## JHimick (May 12, 2006)

boateralacure said:


> I lost my right orange croc on the san migel near telluride on the sawpit run if found please contact me travis wolf at (970) 739 3607 thank you much


Are you fucking serious? This has to be a troll. Crocs are the ugliest stupidest footwear on the planet. You deserve to loose them for even buying them in the first place. You're lucky the river gods didn't drown your ass for venturing out on the water with such metro-phoney footwear.


----------



## whitehouse3001 (Jul 6, 2007)

I lost a Rascal Flatts cd in the river too. I always keep one on me, just for emergencies


----------



## Coon (Jun 25, 2007)

*Who*

Oh come on guys, give him a break.....

maybe he's a gardener.


----------



## Grif (May 21, 2008)

You shudda stayed at the bluegrass festival hippie!


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Have you seen left shoe?
It looks just like my right one.


----------



## boateralacure (Feb 27, 2007)

wow i did not think that everybody was that stupid on this website the lost croc thing was a joke and you guys are stupid. maybe you should look at the positive side of life


----------



## whitehouse3001 (Jul 6, 2007)

what kind of response were you hoping for?


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

To all you croc haters... HAVE YOU TRIED ON A PAIR. Don't get me wrong, they are not shoes to wear in your boat while running the gnar or scouting. But they are super comfortable and dry super fast. They are a perfect prerun and camping shoe. And at $30, if I lost 1 I could afford tyo buy anothet. I do write my name on all my gear, except my crocs. They float to boot. I love the open nature of this site, but some of you are just A$$holes.


----------



## billcat (Jun 3, 2008)

brendodendo said:


> ...they are not shoes to wear in your boat....


I'm lost, how did you loose them on the sawpit run, if they are not shoes to wear in your boat....


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

boateralacure said:


> wow i did not think that everybody was that stupid on this website the lost croc thing was a joke and you guys are stupid. maybe you should look at the positive side of life


 I bet he's going on a nudist Grand Canyon trip as a hired cook/ flat water rower. Dont forget your whistle buddy!


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

*Jerks?*

Why is it that people can't just be nice on this forum anymore? I understand the jokes and I've really enjoyed some of the drama. Sometimes it is deserved and provides some good humor, but it seems like there are a lot of unprovoked attacks lately. This guy was actually making fun of other posts and he got attacked as if he were serious. Who are you to make fun of someone? It could have been serious and the guy just wanted his shoe back. What's that harm in that? Is it offensive to you that people aren't as "cool" as you? Well, I think you need to get over yourselve (s) and realize that maybe you need to build your self esteem in a healthier way than insulting others. It doesn't make you look "cool", it just shows how insecure you really are. It's rude and unnecessary. You should learn to treat your fellow boaters with a little more respect. We're a small community and it's us against them. Pick your side.


----------



## whitehouse3001 (Jul 6, 2007)

Point taken - we should all try to be nicer. In this case though, why would he take such offense to these replies, when he himself said it was just a joke? I could see how he'd be offended if he was serious, but come on, putting a missing shoe ($15 value) on a lost n' found forum is a bit much. If you came across a croc floating in a river, would you honestly grab it and make sure it was returned to its rightful owner? I think the most I might do is grab it and throw it away, so it wouldn't become litter, but I'm certainly not going out of my way to find its owner.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

*To Croc or Not to Croc <A Psuedo-Serious Satire>*

Alright, I have a confession to make. I like crocs. There we go, I said it. BUT my affinity to these strange rubber clown shoes is purely utilitarian, so bear with me:

CONS:

1. They look gay. Yes. This however is not an issue if you fall into one of two categories A) Perfectly secure with your masculinity OR B) You're gay.

2. Sometimes the rubber is slick.

PROS:

1. They float.

2. They come in bright colors that are easy to see floating down the river (unfortunately also the source of con #1, see above).

3. The flip up heelstrap makes them easy to slip on and off, easy to keep on your feet, and, unlike your ordinary flipflop, legal to drive in (also good for strapping into your boat).

4. The sole is thick enough that walking on jagged rocks does not hurt (unlike many booties).

5. The flexible sole allows you to curl your toes around rocks when climbing and scrambling in them, very handy.

6. They are cheap and easily replaceable.

7. Your "friends" won't steal them.

8. One size fits a wide range of foot sizes; perfect for when your dumbass buddy forgets his booties at home.

9. They are reportedly burnable and edible. Sounds like some good potential for expedition applications.

10. They don't shrink and become uncomfortable after getting wet.

11. They drain water.

12. Easily Reparable.



P.S. If you wear a pair of neoprene socks or thin booties with your crocs, the following will happen: some water will get between your foot and booty, some water will get between the croc and booty and it's like walking on a slice of heaven.


----------



## mattwilliams22 (Nov 20, 2003)

CON:

3. You cant drink a booty beer from a CROC.


----------



## MT_Dweller (Dec 17, 2007)

3. The flip up heelstrap makes them easy to slip on and off, easy to keep on your feet, and, unlike your ordinary flipflop, legal to drive in (also good for strapping into your boat).


Are you for real? Driving with filpflops (slippas) is illegal in Colorado? Is that a national DOT law or state by state? I'd love to see them try and uphold that law in Hawaii. If so I guess I have been breaking the law for years......I love 'em


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Not 100% sure but I think it's national. Don't know if it's enforcable or not. If it ever has been it would have to have been as a secondary offense tacked onto something else more major.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

**** said:


> maybe he's a gardener.


Gardeners RULE! We know where our food comes from, what was used/not used to grow it, and it takes minimal oil to produce food as a gardener.

You must be a maggot boater! No respect for those that provide or feed. Sheesh.


Troll, or not? anybody call the number?


----------



## Granpa (Feb 4, 2006)

lots of over sensitive mofos on here. 

In the imortal words of Seargent Hulka "Lighten up Francis" or in this case Travis


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Nah, just bored. Plus I was dissed once hard a year or so ago for having gardening on my profile, so I like to defend. Sometimes a person just needs to call bullshit on the infantile behavior. She was probably actually referring to how crocs ROCK for gardening anyways so maybe I'm guilty of just stirring things up a bit more. After all, we miss our whistles and schlitz.


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

Don't leave them out in the sun to dry for a long period of time. They will in fact shrink. 

I love mine, I got the "Off-Road" ones that have a ton more rubber to the bottom and thicker lugged treads. They rock, and are usually in the back of my boat. They are also a nice dark green which is not too obnoxious, but have a construction orange strap that is easy to see when they fall in the water.


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*crocs*

I hate Crocs so much, I bought the domain.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

I have been refraining myself from stepping all ovwer somebody's sensitive feeleings but what we do here is alot different then when we are out on the river. Yes we break people balls here but if on the river there is always people looking out for each other helping each other out and that's what counts the most. 
oh yeah I can't stand crocs I like my keens


----------



## JohnHemlock (May 24, 2008)

I have a pair but roll my gd ankle when wearing them so they are retired to the gear closet. Couples who wear matching pairs should be sent to the briny deep!


----------



## JHimick (May 12, 2006)

kclowe said:


> Is it offensive to you that people aren't as "cool" as you?


Uh, yeah.

Really though, I think this is all in good fun. If you're seriously posting about losing a croc then you're going to get flamed... that's the internet for you. Hell, if one of my buddies lost a croc on the river and was disappointed about it, I'd give him shit for the rest of the day. Come on, we make each other drink booty beers when we fuck up, what do you expect? Every kayaker I've met from this site has been a decent person. You can't take the internet too seriously. Besides, nobody called him an asshole, we just made fun... and fun comes in different forms for different people.

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

This boards gettin all queer eyed. Nudist boaters,boaters buying other boaters ice cream,Ducky(ists) worried about high water on PUMPHOUSE,a boater losing a croc,50 boaters losing paddles on Filter Plant,Giarrhdia from booties. I'ma go run cataract at highwater with some hookers and blow just to wash this off me. You keep an eye out on that croc.


----------



## whitehouse3001 (Jul 6, 2007)

gapers said:


> This boards gettin all queer eyed. Nudist boaters,boaters buying other boaters ice cream,Ducky(ists) worried about high water on PUMPHOUSE,a boater losing a croc,50 boaters losing paddles on Filter Plant,Giarrhdia from booties. I'ma go run cataract at highwater with some hookers and blow just to wash this off me. You keep an eye out on that croc.


Yeah, that icecream thing is weak sauce


----------



## Davo (May 28, 2007)

Alright, you want the gig? He lost his Croc saving my punk ass. Yeah, it was the Sawpit run, yeah it's only a class III run. At 1300 Eddy Flower says it's "Crankin." No excuses though, I swam and he saved my boat, my paddle, and everything else. He was doing what he was supposed to. He lost the Croc in question when the bank under him gave way as he was about to throw bag my sorry butt across the river. Good job Travis.

Davo


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

I make and sell the world's finest river shoe. There is absolutely no question about this. It costs $40 for a pair. If you are interested in a river shoe that will give you an erection guaranteed,from kayaking to rafting, to semi-nude adventures, PM me and we'll make a deal. I'm serious. Get ready.


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

pinemnky13 said:


> Yes we break people balls here but if on the river there is always people looking out for each other helping each other out and that's what counts the most.


I concur. I'd chase his shit for a mile - no question. Its just what we do. Afterwards, I'd post something on the buzz about how you pulled, and why you suck.

Also - Count said "Gay." That was funny.

That said Crocs are gay. I used to own class A common shares and still thought they were gay, but at least I made money.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

MT_Dweller said:


> 3. ...
> 
> Are you for real? Driving with filpflops (slippas) is illegal in Colorado? Is that a national DOT law or state by state? I'd love to see them try and uphold that law in Hawaii. If so I guess I have been breaking the law for years......I love 'em


I almost ran into the back of someone in traffic last week because my flip flop caught on the bottom of my gas pedal when I was going for the brake. I just about shit myself. I usually put the flip flops on the floor and drive barefoot but I forgot that time.


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

*sensitive?*



pinemnky13 said:


> I have been refraining myself from stepping all ovwer somebody's sensitive feeleings but what we do here is alot different then when we are out on the river. Yes we break people balls here but if on the river there is always people looking out for each other helping each other out and that's what counts the most.
> oh yeah I can't stand crocs I like my keens


I'm not sensitive, just sick of reading the rants. No reason to attack people you don't even know. If you want to call people names and insult everyone, take your testosterone to myspace.
I love my crocs!!!!


----------



## relikpaul (Feb 20, 2008)

kclowe said:


> I'm not sensitive, just sick of reading the rants. No reason to attack people you don't even know. If you want to call people names and insult everyone, take your testosterone to myspace.
> I love my crocs!!!!


CROCS SUCK KEENS SUCK 
PAY ATTENTION


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Crocs are the bomb. You can change without ever putting your feet on the ground. They are so easy to slip in and out of.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

gh said:


> Crocs are the bomb. You can change without ever putting your feet on the ground. They are so easy to slip in and out of.


True dat! After forgetting my crocs, I totally fucked my pedicure!


----------



## boateralacure (Feb 27, 2007)

paddlebizzle said:


> I concur. I'd chase his shit for a mile - no question. Its just what we do. Afterwards, I'd post something on the buzz about how you pulled, and why you suck.
> 
> Also - Count said "Gay." That was funny.
> 
> That said Crocs are gay. I used to own class A common shares and still thought they were gay, but at least I made money.


So if you are saying that i suck and i that i pulled that is not the case at all i was trying the throw bag one of my best friend across the river after picking up all of his gear for a mile


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

boateralacure said:


> So if you are saying that i suck and i that i pulled that is not the case at all i was trying the throw bag one of my best friend across the river after picking up all of his gear for a mile



No, I think he's saying that IF you did pull, he'd razz you to no end. Regardless of what happened, no stories are straight on the Buzz, that would be boring ! :twisted:


----------

